# 1987 Nissan D21 3.0l se



## Tattootommy45 (Jan 25, 2016)

My truck recently just lost all power while I was going 55 down the road so I called a tow truck to come and get me and he took it to the shop and said it was the distributor even though I just put one in it 3 months ago so I went and picked it up after the it was done and it ran fine coming home then the next morning I went out started it and was letting it warm up when it it started running rough so I gave it alil gas and it died. So I waited Til that afternoon and it started right back up and did the same thing so I changed the the fuel filter and put some heet in the gas tank. Still the same thing. Anyone have any ideas that knows about these 3.0l v6 motors?


----------

